# Adrenal problems co-occuring with thyroid probs?



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello all,

I have Hashimotos and recently had my cortisol tested via 4 saliva collections in one day (results included below).

I have been very sick the past year, and horrible this past month. Absolutely no energy, bad gastro problems, diarrhea, confusion and disorientation, cannot handle any kind of stress whatsoever (have had to stay home from work 5 days just in September)... I can FEEL my body struggling horribly when I'm stressed out or encounter a stressful situation. I also have all the typical hypothyroid symptoms, as well. Was only Dxed hypoT in May, so have not found the optimal dosage.

I've also lost about 30 pounds in the past year without trying. About 10 of those have been in the last 2.5 months, when I've been feeling my worst.

My cortisol levels really surprised me- they seem very low. I am wondering, with my above symptoms, if I should request a more thorough investigation into possible Addison's? I have not seen an endocrinologist yet.

Here are my results and reference ranges:

9:10am - 4.4 (rr 7.0-10.0)
1:15pm - 1.9 (rr 3.0-6.0)
4:45pm - 2.0 (rr 2.0-4.0)
8:45pm - 1.5 (rr <1.5)

DHEA 9:10am 294.4 (rr 33.0-496.1)

I have been to the ER once this month after being very disoriented and just crashing. I was told to get a dog and go walk it.

I KNOW there is something wrong with my body, but no one can tell me what it is. Something is just not right.

I have not seen a doctor with these results yet- last doctor just didn't work out, so will be taking these results to a new doc (naturopath) next week.

Do these numbers look really bad?? Is the cortisol test really reliable?? Where should I go from here?? Thyroid meds have been making me feel worse, and I think it is because of adrenal problems. How do I tell the doctor that I want to make sure we go in the adrenal direction before adding more thyroid meds? and would it be worth it to do more adrenal testing??


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Adrenal problems are common with thyroid problems. The theory goes that lack of thyroid hormone causes stress on the body, causing the adrenals to initially over produce and then later become exhausted from the stress of keeping up.

Saliva tests make okay bench marks, but serum cortisol should be drawn, along with a full hormone profile--dhea, estrogen, testosterone--as these factor in.

Try:

http://www.lammd.com/articles/adrenal_fatigue.asp

Some holistic doctors will work on balancing all of your hormones. This falls out of the realm of most gp's and a lot of endos.

I think in other threads we have questioned whether Armour is the best choice for you. You need some lab work to see where you are.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lainey said:


> Adrenal problems are common with thyroid problems. The theory goes that lack of thyroid hormone causes stress on the body, causing the adrenals to initially over produce and then later become exhausted from the stress of keeping up.
> 
> Saliva tests make okay bench marks, but serum cortisol should be drawn, along with a full hormone profile--dhea, estrogen, testosterone--as these factor in.
> 
> ...


Dr. Lam kicks butt. Thanks for providing the link for our poster!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Enigma said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have Hashimotos and recently had my cortisol tested via 4 saliva collections in one day (results included below).
> 
> ...


Is that true about the dog statement? I can't believe this stuff sometimes but I do know it's true. Just stuns me though!

That said, Lainey has provided very good advice, insight and a very good link!

You have had a sonogram or ultra-sound of your thyroid; correct? I can't remember.


----------

